# My samsung/android experience



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Let me start by saying if you are an apple fan like me you might want to reconsider trying something else. My wife uses my ipad for games so I decided to get something for me to take out of town. I wanted to try something else so I got a samsung galaxy 2 10 inch tablet. To start with, when I type in the website I want to go to it gives me the mobile site in some cases. Samsung says there is no work around for this but maybe someone knows better than the guy I talked to. I have my credit card and car lease with Chase. I was able to pay my card balance online but not my lease. No problem paying it with the ipad. I have two retirement accounts at Scottrade and could not do things I wanted to do. Tapping on the spot that shows dividend yield comparisons got me nowhere until it opened a page that had nothing to do with what I wanted. I could go on with the other flaws I've found but you get the idea. If this is a samsung issue than the galaxy is quite inferior to the ipad. If this is an android issue than I would say the android operating system is inferior to the apple ios operating system. I guess there is a reason why apple products cost more. They are way better. Wish I'd have gotten the ipad mini but when I saw the galaxy 10 inch tablet for a lower price than the smaller ipad it seemed like a good deal. Maybe not so much now. Hope this helps someone considering buying a tablet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My guess is it's the operating system.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

krandall said:


> My guess is it's the operating system.


You are probably right. It's still a useable tablet but the android system apparently has some bugs. I heard good things about the galaxy which is why I tried it. Maybe people who never tried apple aren't aware of androids shortcomings.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I love my iPad mini!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Beau's mom said:


> I love my iPad mini!


You are not helping.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kim, did you get your Dogs Naturally Mag should have been two issues. I pm'd you with no reply. ?


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

I have been able to correct a couple of issues. I tried using a search engine for the chase and discover sites and tapped on the links. This took me to the full site instead of the mobile site. I then bookmarked them and deleted the mobile sites. I was also having an issues with one website coming up in huge print and I couldn't make it smaller. I stumbled on a drop down menu that allowed me to set it to desktop view and it was normal. It's getting better now that I've found these work around's. I also like that the galaxy puts in some punctuation marks while typing. Maybe I was too critical too soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kawboy said:


> I have been able to correct a couple of issues. I tried using a search engine for the chase and discover sites and tapped on the links. This took me to the full site instead of the mobile site. I then bookmarked them and deleted the mobile sites. I was also having an issues with one website coming up in huge print and I couldn't make it smaller. I stumbled on a drop down menu that allowed me to set it to desktop view and it was normal. It's getting better now that I've found these work around's. I also like that the galaxy puts in some punctuation marks while typing. Maybe I was too critical too soon.


it's probably like moving from PC to Mac or vice versa... it takes some time to learn to "think" in the new system... then it feels very natural.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

krandall said:


> it's probably like moving from PC to Mac or vice versa... it takes some time to learn to "think" in the new system... then it feels very natural.


Another new issue. Every time I go to TV Guide listings this thing freezes and I need to restart it. It reminds me of my experience with windows which is what got me to try a MacBook. I might still get an iPad mini and sell this on eBay.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I have considered getting the samsung galaxy 3, or the note. I have always had apple. Apple computers, ipads, iphones, etc. Want to try something different. May have to really think this out, lol.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Ruthi said:


> I have considered getting the samsung galaxy 3, or the note. I have always had apple. Apple computers, ipads, iphones, etc. Want to try something different. May have to really think this out, lol.


I don't think there is anything wrong with trying something different and learning a new system. That's why I decided to try the galaxy. However, if you are thinking you might find something better than apple you will likely be disappointed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kawboy said:


> Another new issue. Every time I go to TV Guide listings this thing freezes and I need to restart it. It reminds me of my experience with windows which is what got me to try a MacBook. I might still get an iPad mini and sell this on eBay.


Ahhh, Windoze.<g>

Although you can have trouble with the iPad freezing too, if you leave too many apps open and running in the background. Have you checked that that's not the problem here?


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

krandall said:


> Ahhh, Windoze.<g>
> 
> Although you can have trouble with the iPad freezing too, if you leave too many apps open and running in the background. Have you checked that that's not the problem here?


Actually I frequently get notified that there are too many windows open and I need to close one but I'm on the main page and have not opened anything else yet. Every time I figure something out something else comes along to irritate me. Maybe after a year or so I''ll have it all figured out. If I don't throw it through the window first.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Hey there, Kawboy! Which Ipad would you recommend. I just encouraged my Dad to get one for my Mom for Christmas, and he's assigned me the task of choosing one. Ipad 2, 3, or 4? 16, 32, or 64 GB? My Mom is a BIG computer freak. She spends all of her time on her desktop, so I don't want to get her too little, but also don't wanna overspend Dad's money! HELP!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

dodrop82 said:


> Hey there, Kawboy! Which Ipad would you recommend. I just encouraged my Dad to get one for my Mom for Christmas, and he's assigned me the task of choosing one. Ipad 2, 3, or 4? 16, 32, or 64 GB? My Mom is a BIG computer freak. She spends all of her time on her desktop, so I don't want to get her too little, but also don't wanna overspend Dad's money! HELP!


I don't think you're asking the right person as I'm not an expert by any means. The ipad 2 is selling at a discount and that's the one I have. The 3 is supposed to have a better display but I'm not sure if it's enough to justify the added cost. I don't know anything about the 4 or what's different from the 3. Didn't even know it was out until a few days ago. What GB to get depends on how much your mom will want to store things on it. They do get expensive as you go up in GB's. I have the 16 but use my tablet Just for basic stuff. She might also like the ipad mini. They start about $160 less than the full size. Maybe someone who knows more than I can give you more advice. If nobody does in this thread try starting a new one. I'm betting there are some sharp computer minds here.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The newest issue of Mac Magazine has a comparison of the different models, just to help people decide. You might want to pick up a copy.

It really makes a BIG difference how you want to use it. I think that for the average person, the 643G version would be a waste, but I use it to back up my photo files and do some rough and ready editing on the road, so for me, the greater storage is indispensable. And, like wise, I wouldn't want to be without the 4G service. But if someone is likely to use it MOSTLY at home or in "hot spots", that would be a big waste of money.

I don't know if I would have upgraded from an iPad 2 to 3, but I had a first generation iPad, and there were features on the 3 that I really wanted. The 3 is HUGELY faster than the first model was... the difference between the 2nd and 3rd is less, but still noticeable. If you are interested in photography, the screen is also light years better than anything else out there.

I don't know anything about the mini except that my old eyes don't want something smaller.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok..which iPad to get?

My suggestion is that if you do not need the fancy retina display, get the iPad 2 second generation. It only come sin 16GB I believe. (If you need bigger sotrage, try to find a 32GB iPad 3)

Why?

The iPad 2 second gen uses the same internals as the iPad 3 essentially...which means the battery is much bigger then the iPad 2 first gen. From what I have read, the iPad 2 Second gen has a 20-30% longer life then the first gen.

Also, if you already have apple products that use the larger PIN port, the iPad 2 (i think the 3 as well) still uses the old larger port. The main reason the iPad 4 came out was to gouge people. The iPad 4 uses a smaller lightning connector that will not work with the larger connectors unless you guy a $30 adapter for it.

The mini, not worth the money unless size a really big issue for you.

It's a stripped down version of the iPad 2 (actually from what I know, the internals are alot worse then the iPad 2)


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

In regards to Android vs Apple (iOS), it's all about personal choice.

My mother in law would have never known how to use a computer but she uses an iPad fine which means if I gave her an iPhone, she would be able to use that too.

Android in my opinion is quite a bit more complicated to use by allows users to customize their experience (unlike iOS). Sort of like a phone for more advanced users.

Both phones are great and you probably can't go wrong with either.

I would also keep an open mind about other products as well. The new windows 8 phones are pretty good too and i would not discount RIM's new Blackberry 10 coming out in Feb 2013.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I am a technology nerd so if you guys/gals have any questions in regards to pretty much any technology gadget, you can ask me


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

kawboy said:


> Let me start by saying if you are an apple fan like me you might want to reconsider trying something else. My wife uses my ipad for games so I decided to get something for me to take out of town. I wanted to try something else so I got a samsung galaxy 2 10 inch tablet. To start with, when I type in the website I want to go to it gives me the mobile site in some cases. Samsung says there is no work around for this but maybe someone knows better than the guy I talked to. I have my credit card and car lease with Chase. I was able to pay my card balance online but not my lease. No problem paying it with the ipad. I have two retirement accounts at Scottrade and could not do things I wanted to do. Tapping on the spot that shows dividend yield comparisons got me nowhere until it opened a page that had nothing to do with what I wanted. I could go on with the other flaws I've found but you get the idea. If this is a samsung issue than the galaxy is quite inferior to the ipad. If this is an android issue than I would say the android operating system is inferior to the apple ios operating system. I guess there is a reason why apple products cost more. They are way better. Wish I'd have gotten the ipad mini but when I saw the galaxy 10 inch tablet for a lower price than the smaller ipad it seemed like a good deal. Maybe not so much now. Hope this helps someone considering buying a tablet.


Have you updated your Galaxy Tab to Jelly Bean yet? (Firmware 4.1.2). Not sure if it's available yet but Jelly Bean has been getting alot of praises.

For getting rid of the mobile sites...

type "about: debug" in the browser, include the space as shown you will not see anything happen, click on the menu (3 stacked horizontal lines) on the top right

tap settings/advanced/ua string/then choose desktop.

done.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I so appreciate the input, as I'm not technilogically wired at all!!!! And to have access to a technology NERD.....PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I need to save Narci's contact as "techno nerd" for the future... ;-)


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks. If you have any questions, please do ask. I love helping people, especially when it comes to technology


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Another question, Narci...I'm looking for an Ipad 3 on the internet, and can't seem to find one...do you mean and Ipad 3rd generation?


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I've not ventured in here before now because the title said Samsung/Android and I neither have experience with them nor want experience with them, so avoided it. Little did I know its really an Apple thread 

I've had the iPad 1 and the iPad 3 which is really called the NEW iPad. The iPad4 came out this past fall, but is called simply iPad with Retinal Display.

What I love about the 3rd & 4th Gen iPads is Siri . . .asking quick questions, opening apps when I can't find the ones I'm looking for, taking dictation, setting reminders, timers, etc. HUGE timesaver.

If you plan to watch movies, you'll want to consider the 32gb, that's large enough to hold a large number of apps, several hundred songs . . .and still have 6 or 7 gigs available to download a rentable movie.

I agree they're more expensive than the other tablets . . .but just like Apple computers . . .they simply work and work simply. I've been a heavy Mac user since 1988 . . .stuck with them through OS 7 and 9 and even through the painful OS X when nothing the first year ran on anything but native environment, ugh! But through it all, the hardware never once . . .and I mean not even a single time, ever failed me. Not one virus, ever . . .never a single penny spent for someone to do repairs, etc. my Macs have always just worked. That's not to say no one ever has a problem . . .but that there's a reason they consistently rank number one in customer satisfaction . . ,because we just have far fewer problems than the Windoze world. REALLY 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

OY!!!! I wish they'd just have one name for things, or it gets real confusing for people like me!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> What I love about the 3rd & 4th Gen iPads is Siri . . .asking quick questions, opening apps when I can't find the ones I'm looking for, taking dictation, setting reminders, timers, etc. HUGE timesaver.
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


I'm glad that SOMEONE can get something out of Siri... I have it on my phone, and NOT ONCE has it EVER done anything useful for me.

One time I got frustrated and said, "I HATE you, Siri!" Obviously, she's heard it before, because she answered back, in a plaintive voice, "WHY do you hate me!?!?"


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Narci and/or ClaireVoyant, I love my Apple laptop, and when I need a new one, I'll go Apple, again. How long do your laptops last? Mine is about 5 years old and starting to get slow responses. I'm wondering if it is getting close to time for a a new one.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Sheri, I bought my last MacBook Pro in 2007. It's still going strong . . .though, admittedly, doesn't get NEAR the use since I bought my first iPad a little over 2 years ago.

I reformat the hard drive every two years and after the second time, don't upgrade the Operating System anymore because I've found, doing so, just causes slow performance. After your computer reaches a certain age, the hardware just can't handle the latest OS optimized for newer hardware . . .so becomes sluggish.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you, ClaireVoyant. Now I'll just need to find out what reformatting the hard drive is. Ha! Did I mention I'm technologically challenged? No one I know uses Apple, and the nearest Apple store is about 2 hours away.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

So has anyone installed the iOS 6.0.1 in their iPad 2 and iPhone 4S? Am hesitating to do it because am hearing a lot of negative comments about it. What happens II you do not install it?


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

siewhwee said:


> So has anyone installed the iOS 6.0.1 in their iPad 2 and iPhone 4S? Am hesitating to do it because am hearing a lot of negative comments about it.  What happens II you do not install it?


I have it on my 4S and 3rd Gen iPad. If you already have 6.0 then 6.0.1 just fixes some bugs. If you're still using iOS 5 and you rely heavily on the maps app . . .you might want to put off upgrading for a bit.

As far as what will happen if you don't install it . . .currently, nothing. New apps are usually optimized to work on the current and last versions of iOS. If you wait until iOS7 release, you should be ok, much after becomes dicey.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks. Will wait a bit , and see. Was reading that many people lost wi-fi capabilities when they installed it.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Really? I haven't experienced or heard about that . . .however, my wifi is dropped a LOT while home and my data plan kicks in since the upgrade. I did everything I could think of to stop it because it was eating too much of my data, but fixed it by turning off my data while home, which forces my iPad to use the wifi and haven't had any trouble since. Hopefully this will be fixed in a near future upgrade.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

But can I just say this about all the problems lately? As I mentioned earlier in the thread, I LOVE Apple. But I'm sensing some disturbing changes at Apple since Steve Jobs passed and it appears that's trickling into the mainstream now. Apple stock has lost nearly 20% of its value in the past three months. There's a REASON Jobs kept upcoming announcements tightly under wraps until the big announcement . . .there's never as much excitement as the first unveiling. I was extremely disappointed to see iPad mini pics a couple of months prior to the official announcement and the rumor they were coming for eight months prior. But when Cook made his mia culpa regarding the Maps app and told users to visit the App Store for something better . . .we bought Puts. Steve Jobs tongue would have fallen out of his head before giving such an apology because what it costs a corporation in public confidence is huge and not easily gained back 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey, does anyone know if I can use Pandora Radio on my phone, (plugging it into the car speakers,) without using up my minutes? In other words, without raising my phone bill. (I don't have the unlimited plan.)


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Not if you're sitting in your garage . But away from wifi, Pandora had to access the Internet somehow . . .and does so through the cellular data. So if you wish to listen to tunes through your phone away from home, they must already have been placed in your iTunes because live streaming uses data 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks. Rats.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

I read the wifi problems in the apple support blog, that's why I hesitate installing the iOS 6.0.1.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

siewhwee said:


> I read the wifi problems in the apple support blog, that's why I hesitate installing the iOS 6.0.1.


Just looked it up . . .if you have 6.0 already, you won't experience new wifi problems by updating. However, some who upgraded from iOS 5 to 6.0 have experienced problems connecting to a wifi network, though the article I read doesn't specify what generation their iPhone was that are experiencing the problem. Most often when those type bugs affect a small percentage, its due to older devices being upgraded. Before the iOS release, they're heavily tested on current and previous versions but only back so far. In my home, four iPads and three iPhones (oldest was iPhone 3G) were upgraded from iOS 5 something to iOS6 with no problems other than the maps snafu that everyone who upgraded has experienced.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

siewhwee said:


> So has anyone installed the iOS 6.0.1 in their iPad 2 and iPhone 4S? Am hesitating to do it because am hearing a lot of negative comments about it. What happens II you do not install it?


Not me!!! I use Maps ALL the time, and until they fix Maps in the new IOS, I won't be upgrading. It means I can't DL some newer apps, but I'm OK with that trade-off for now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> I have it on my 4S and 3rd Gen iPad. If you already have 6.0 then 6.0.1 just fixes some bugs. If you're still using iOS 5 and you rely heavily on the maps app . . .you might want to put off upgrading for a bit.
> 
> As far as what will happen if you don't install it . . .currently, nothing. New apps are usually optimized to work on the current and last versions of iOS. If you wait until iOS7 release, you should be ok, much after becomes dicey.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Since, from what I've read, heads rolled over the Maps debacle, hopefully they'll have it fixed before too long. If not, they might see a REAL exodus toward the android OS machines... something I'm SURE they want to avoid!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

siewhwee said:


> Thanks. Will wait a bit , and see. Was reading that many people lost wi-fi capabilities when they installed it.


Oh, I didn't hear that... Only about the Maps. I had a problem with my iPad after the new OS came out, and they had to replace my iPad. I made them hunt through the stack for an older one that still came with the old OS!:biggrin1:

The problem with mine was not the wi-fi... that seemed fine. But it would drop the cell signal on a regular basis, come up saying "no sym card", and once it did there was no way to convince it that it was a weak signal and that there WAS a perfectly good sym card installed. They were really good about it though... I walked in with it, they tested a couple of things (including the sym card) and handed me a brand new, in the box iPad.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Sheri said:


> Narci and/or ClaireVoyant, I love my Apple laptop, and when I need a new one, I'll go Apple, again. How long do your laptops last? Mine is about 5 years old and starting to get slow responses. I'm wondering if it is getting close to time for a a new one.


While apple products use to be good....the new products,even the laptops, are becoming less and less user controllable.

The newer laptops won't allow customers to even add ram as they have soldered in the ram chips right onto the board.

Also, I'm not a fan of a laptop that only uses a SSD drive. Sure it's fast but if it dies, your out of luck trying to recover the data.

If you like the OS, you can always try a hackintosh. That's installing apples os on a pc or pc laptop.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

krandall said:


> Not me!!! I use Maps ALL the time, and until they fix Maps in the new IOS, I won't be upgrading. It means I can't DL some newer apps, but I'm OK with that trade-off for now.


So do I. I use the google maps quite a bit, and would rather hang on to it, if Apple is still having problems with it. While my husband and I were in LA in March, my iPhone google maps brought us to the Getty museum, after our brand new Garmin GPS brought us to the back door of it, which was locked! So will wait a bit, until thy fix the maps on the new iOS. My wifi work so far on my existing system, so I'm okay with that too.
Like you, I get a little frustrated with Siri. It has problems understanding my accent. I'm from Singapore, and I speak adultered English (Singlish).:biggrin1:


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Google is supposidly preepping google maps app for iOS 6 to be downloaded via iTunes.

Whther apple will allow google maps to be downloaded via iTunes is another story.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

narci said:


> Google is supposidly preepping google maps app for iOS 6 to be downloaded via iTunes.
> 
> Whther apple will allow google maps to be downloaded via iTunes is another story.


If they don't, after screwing up Maps so badly, they are really stupid. They do lots of things really well. Let the Google do what IT does well!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> If they don't, after screwing up Maps so badly, they are really stupid. They do lots of things really well. Let the Google do what IT does well!


http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2012/12/10/apple-maps-australia-glitch.html

Apple Maps glitch may be 'life threatening'
Australian police warn of motorists stranded due to latest iPhone operating system
CBC News
Posted: Dec 10, 2012 10:20 AM ET

Errors in Apple's mapping application on the iPhone are "potentially life threatening," Australian police warn after several motorists were led off-track, and even stranded for 24 hours without food or water.

Police in Mildura, Victoria, on Monday urged motorists to "be careful" as officers have been receiving calls from "distressed" motorists who have become stranded in Murray-Sunset National Park after following inaccurate directions due to problems with the maps application in the new operating system introduced with the launch of the iPhone 5.

"Police are extremely concerned as there is no water supply within the park and temperatures can reach as high as 46 degrees Celsius, making this a potentially life-threatening issue," Mildura police said in a statement.

Apple's Maps application, on the new iOS 6 operating system, has already been the target of criticism, with reviewers pointing out missed locations, including William Shakespeare's birthplace, Stratford-upon-Avon.

Apple CEO Tim Cook in September said the company was "extremely sorry" for the frustration its Maps application has caused, and is working to make it better.

Still, Mildura police's tests on Apple Maps on iOS 6 showed it listed the location of Mildura in the centre of the 633,000-hectare park, roughly 70 kilometres away from the city, it said.

As a result, some of the drivers using the mapping application were left stranded for up to 24 hours without food or water, and had to walk "long distance through dangerous terrain to get phone reception," the police statement said.

They recommended that anyone travelling within Victoria choose other navigation tools.

"Police have contacted Apple in relation to the issue and hope the matter is rectified promptly to ensure the safety of motorists," Mildura police said.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

While I give iOS a 10 on usability, i give iTunes a 0.

Most people will grab an iOS device without the though of iTunes.

iTunes is the bane of my existance.

Some problems I have (probably common to a lot of people).

Pictures. You can take pictures on the iOS device and delete them but if you upload pictures via iTunes, the only way to delete them is to 'un-sync' them via iTunes. You cannot delete them on the device itself.

Video. I have spent a better part of the week converting, with at least a dozen programs, a simple video to play on the iPad. Every time I try to upload it via iTunes, it keeps telling me the iPad cannot play it. Very annoying and I never did end up getting any video on the iPad.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Problem is, Apple broke its ties with google and that's why the maps is broken. Short of renewing their relationship . . .something I just don't see happening, this isn't going away anytime soon.

I've switched to Navigon for mapping needs. It's an awesome app . . .but doesn't integrate with Siri, so must be manually set up for each trip.

We have no Apple Store in our city . . .only a Best Buy with an App,e Tech and sales section. But no longer can you search Apple's Maps app for Best Buy because according to the app . . .Best Buy doesn't exist.

And while my city is small enough I can generally get around fine without it, I used the Maps App most frequently for business phone numbers . . .but now that its broken, isn't even useful for that 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

narci said:


> Video. I have spent a better part of the week converting, with at least a dozen programs, a simple video to play on the iPad. Every time I try to upload it via iTunes, it keeps telling me the iPad cannot play it. Very annoying and I never did end up getting any video on the iPad.


I use QuickTime for videos and they play just fine. Videos must be .mov to work. However . . .if you're trying to RIP a DVD movie to play on an iPad, you might be out of luck. Movie producers have placed anti-ripping measures on released movies to prevent theft. In such instances, I usually just rent from iTunes Store or stream via Amazon Prime Movies.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

ClaireVoyant said:


> I use QuickTime for videos and they play just fine. Videos must be .mov to work. However . . .if you're trying to RIP a DVD movie to play on an iPad, you might be out of luck. Movie producers have placed anti-ripping measures on released movies to prevent theft. In such instances, I usually just rent from iTunes Store or stream via Amazon Prime Movies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


The video I'm trying to upload into the iPad is not a copyrighted video. I even ran dvd decrypter on it.

Tried every preset (apple TV, iPad, iPhone) etc. Tried all the formats, .mov, .mp4 etc.

Still no go.

Why can't they just make the iPad storage show up as a drive and let me drag and drop files like other tablets do? My Playbook will even do that via wifi.

The maps debacle is mind boggling. Google actually had 1 more year to go on a contract with apple to supply maps on their iOS devices. Apple should have used that time to make sure they have a solid maps app.

Google maps is only good no because they had years to collect map data and perfect their Google Maps app. Apple is basically starting off fresh with help from TomTom.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh BTW, for those looking for an iPad,

Apple.com has a few gen3 and gen2 refurbished for sale.

http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad

Refurbished iPad with Wi-Fi 16GB - Black/White (3rd generation) - $379
Refurbished iPad 2 with Wi-Fi 32GB - Black (2nd generation) - $399
Refurbished iPad with Wi-Fi 32GB - /BlackWhite (3rd generation) - $469


----------

